# Why You Should Be Concerned About Your Pet's Health



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I thought this article was good, so thought to post it here.

http://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2013/02/04/pet-disease-prevention.aspx?e_cid=20130204_PetsNL_art_1&utm_source=petnl&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=20130204


----------

